# Returning, dont know where to start.



## billynoband (Aug 12, 2008)

I was scared to death the other day by a part p guy who was doing work for my sister and is a friend of hers. He had done a 4 day course and nothing else.

I had to retire to be a full time carer in 1999 and have only done minor work for myself/neighbours since.
I did 10 years wiring generators and AMF panels and installing back up generators. I did 2 years C&G 236 at college in 92/93 just before NVQs came out. Unfortunately my boss refused to pay for AM2 because of the price so I ended up with all the other credits but at the end of the day unqualified. Intrest rates were 15% then so paying for it myself was a no no.
I did 2381 2 years ago with a load of plumbers and kitchen fitters and much to my worry they passed as well.
I am being honest about my experience/ qualifications. I suppose self employed domestic part P work or returning to generators is maybe the way forward now I have got away from being a carer.
Your advice would be appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Its difficult to suggest what would be the best sort of advise for you Bill,236 was the old installion cert i think,a lot of the lads did that when i worked on the electricity board.

A good qualification :thumbsup:

I was talking with one of my apprentices the other day and she said she could get so many points towards her NVQ level whatever for giving some advise to the owner,think i'm to old to understand how it all works :whistling2:

Seems to be nowadays that experience is out the window for how many NVQ's you can say you have,paper work is king now.
Think when it all boils down there is only one person who can decide whats best to do and thats you bud.

There has been many times i have questioned why i do the job i do,expecially when i've been soaked through and frozen cold or waiting for a paycheck but i still enjoy what i do and wouldn't change it for anything,being an ELECTRICIAN IS THE DOGS SPUDZ !!!! :laughing:


I wish you loads of luck Bill in whatever you decide to do.

Chris


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

my suggestion is find a niche, we teamed up with the local factors rep
(who also happens to be my mate) if anyone wanted work doing then he recommended us and we bought parts from that factors.

When we started on our own we focused on houses, for us the standard we were determined to set ourselves and the price we believed it to be worth ment we struggled-until we shifted to shop refits, industrial work.

For us we have never looked back, we don't get wasted time on domestic quotes and we get more and more local work which pays better than traveling round the country.

having 2381,2391 and the 17th edition update it worries me that the inspection and testing exam has been dumbed down. 

good luck with your venture, I've the joy of a yearly assessment tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------

